# Help! Mazzer adjustment collar sticking



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I took the top burrs out of my royal tonight to give it a clean. I also decided to lubricate things to see if I can get the the adjustment mech a little smoother. When I put the thing back together it screws down about half a turn from zero point and then gets really tight. I can get it into position but it's really hard to move. The collar screws in fine without the top burr so I can't see how it would be a thread problem. So I'm a bit stuck









Should I have lubed it? Could I have over lubed it? I used molycote lube.

I did notice some gunk in the thread which I cleaned up to a degree. Could it just need a damn good clean?

Nothing else has changed since I took it apart.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

It is not intersecting on the correct path of the corresponding threads. Turn your top burr anticlockwise direction until you feel a click, then turn clockwise slowly. Sometimes turning it too fast when the threads are not deep enough would cause the top burr to be not in orientation. And you do need a slight force downwards on the top burrs as there are 3 springs around the collar that prevents the top burr from going downwards.

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spence, just clean the threads both male and female with a brush then use vaseline as the lubricant, works spot on for me all the time! no need for loads just a nice even coat on the burr carrier thread.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Cheers guys,

really appreciate the suggestions. I'll give them a go tonight.

Spence


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

nothing under any of the springs is there, wedging the upper burr carrier?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I checked last night and there was a little bit of crap in there but I cleaned that out and it didn't help. I'm just worried that I've damaged something as I've not had the problem before.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I vaguely remember having a similar issue with my mini-e. wouldnt screw back on for love nor money. So took it all apart again, cleaned it again, re-greased it and spontaneously it glided on like a dream.

You'll sort it


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll crack the vaseline out when I get home..... and then I'll take a look at the grinder.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Spence it is as Dave said clean the threads, pay particular attention to the threads on the grinder body. As you wind the adjuster down it collects grounds and pushes them in front of the threads until they form a solid block hence why it will not go the last couple of turns. I find a very hard tooth brush perfect for the job.


----------



## dgac (Feb 3, 2014)

I had this problem a little while ago and it was cleaning related. The risk of cross-threading the ring means care should be applied.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of the input guys, it certainly made me feel better while I sat at work!

Fix was, cleaned it, lubed it and it just glided in. Whew!


----------

